# Samuel Dalembert agrees with Mavericks on one-year deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Center Samuel Dalembert has agreed to a one-year deal for the veteran's minimum to return to the Dallas Mavericks, according to league sources.
> 
> Dalembert, 34, will split time at center with Zaza Pachulia, who the Mavs acquired from the Milwaukee Bucks for a future second-round pick after DeAndre Jordan reneged on his verbal commitment to to sign with Dallas and returned to the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/13317586/samuel-dalembert-agrees-deal-dallas-mavericks


----------



## amzoun9595 (Mar 7, 2019)

And for Sam as he continues to get NBA pay checks.


----------

